# brickhouse cigars!



## Tango (May 5, 2008)

http://www.brickhousecigars.com/

Has anyone tried one? Thoughts?


----------



## Romulus Cogswell (Nov 1, 2009)

Do a search on them. They get high praise all across the forum.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

I hear they are good. I want to get my hands on a few to try.


----------



## Joemisery (Sep 3, 2009)

I have three robustos resting in my humidor. Great smoke, especially for the price. Highly recommend trying one.


----------



## cigarlvr (Jan 13, 2008)

For the price point this is one hell of a buy. I have smoked several Robusto size and really enjoyed them. They start out with a blast of peper and then smooth out quickly. For my taste they are a tad young and some down time will make it a great smoke and like I said for the coin you can loose picking some up.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I have a few marinating in the humi right now and this is making me want one right now,,one more week, one more week.


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

I've had a few, liked them a lot. They do need a bit of rest in the humi, though.


----------



## Wareham1013 (Jan 20, 2010)

Was introduced to Brickhouse as soon as my local shop put them on display late 2009. This was before Cigar Aficionado did a review on them in December's issue, which they received a 91 rating under the churchhill section. Anyway, for the money these cigars are excellent. I agree with others regarding needing some time in the humidor before smoking, but have also enjoyed one 30 minutes after purchasing. This stick starts out slow, but develops nicely to offer a smooth sweet undertone. Again, for the price I'd suggest grabbing a couple to tuck away. Enjoy!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I think the Robusto size is a very good $5 smoke. If you like Nicaraguan cigars (tobacco) then you should enjoy this smoke.

And as far as $5 smokes go don't forget the CAO La Traviata.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> I think the Robusto size is a very good $5 smoke. If you like Nicaraguan cigars (tobacco) then you should enjoy this smoke.
> 
> And as far as $5 smokes go don't forget the CAO La Traviata.


Exactly what he said, the Brickhouse is a great cigar, so is the La Traviata.

I would say the La Traviata is worth more than $5, in fact it smokes better than some cigars I've had that were twice the price.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

commonsenseman said:


> Exactly what he said, the Brickhouse is a great cigar, so is the La Traviata.
> 
> I would say the La Traviata is worth more than $5, in fact it smokes better than some cigars I've had that were twice the price.


Jeff,,,shhhhh. If the price goes up on the La Traviatas I'm going to send you some rotten cigars. lol

Let's all say that the pricing is really good on this cigar and to charge more for them would really hurt our feelings. How PC is that?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Cigary said:


> Jeff,,,shhhhh. If the price goes up on the La Traviatas I'm going to send you some rotten cigars. lol
> 
> Let's all say that the pricing is really good on this cigar and to charge more for them would really hurt our feelings. How PC is that?


Crap, what have I done!?!?

On second thought, these actually suck. Buy some Garcia Y Vegas, those things are REALLY tasty.


----------



## deputy (May 21, 2009)

I just had one. It was really good. I'm starting to really like Nicaraguan tobacco.


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

I rather enjoy them


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

deputy said:


> I'm starting to really like Nicaraguan tobacco.


I frickin' LOVE it!!!!:nod:

I may even like it more than.......uh oh.... Will I dare say it???.....*_cough*_ _*cough*_ Cuban! _*cough* :bolt:_


----------



## Wolf4Fun (Jul 4, 2009)

Just checked, my favorite B&M carries these.
Have to go pick a couple up and tr them!


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

The owner of the B&M I frequent most often suggested one of these. It was a pretty good smoke.


----------



## Justy P (Dec 9, 2009)

I just picked up a robusto at the shop... The guy working had great things to say about it.


----------



## necrozen (Dec 28, 2009)

Great smoke.

One of my faves right now. I've had probably 20 I'd say, in the last 2 months and I've never been let down. I plan on buying a box to put away for a while. One thing I will say is smoke it slow, slower than you would normally smoke a cigar of its size. I find this improves the taste - not that it is bad smoked at regular speed, just improved if taken with more time. I've tried all the sizes and prefer the robusto.

The aroma that comes off when it's burning has on more than one occasion convinced a passerby to take the jump while I'm sitting in the shop smoking it.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

I have one resting. I hear nothing but good things


----------



## dmisc (Dec 1, 2009)

tx_tuff said:


> I think the Robusto size is a very good $5 smoke. If you like Nicaraguan cigars (tobacco) then you should enjoy this smoke.
> 
> And as far as $5 smokes go don't forget the CAO La Traviata.


Haha...this is funny because I was at a local B&M today (my first time there), and I was about to get a BrickHouse (I smoked one 2 weeks ago, and I thought it was great). The employee there, recommended the CAO La Traviata, so I picked it up to try something different. The La Traviata was a very good smoke.

IMO, both are actually great smokes for its flavor and price. I would definitely smoke them both again.


----------



## Arrows (Jan 14, 2010)

I had one today after a buddy of mine recommended it. I'm still a newbie puffer so I haven't tried very many different cigars but this cigar exceeded my expectations, especially for the price. If you're on the fence about it, I'd say do it!


----------



## c0i (Dec 14, 2009)

Smoking my 1st one right now. As a big fan of Nicaraguan tobacco I'm really enjoying this smoke, especially for the price.


----------



## paul01036 (Nov 29, 2008)

Tango said:


> http://www.brickhousecigars.com/
> 
> Has anyone tried one? Thoughts?


great smoke, outstanding price. burns nice, deep flavors great experience worth a try, I would buy several while your at the b&m.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

commonsenseman said:


> Crap, what have I done!?!?
> 
> On second thought, these actually suck. Buy some Garcia Y Vegas, those things are REALLY tasty.


Ha ha,,,,now you're making some common sense, man!!!


----------



## Chaz614 (Oct 28, 2010)

Glad to hear/read great reviews. I purchased one yesterday, and have it sitting in the humi now. "Damn it, now I want it!" Thanks a lot Puff.com


----------



## J-P (Oct 29, 2010)

I have had 2 (the mighty mighty, and robosto) at my local B&M and while I liked the Mighty Mighty a little more they both had an after taste that was bitter. 

That being said I did pick up a few just to throw in the humi and let age to see if that helps since I have heard good things about them.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

J-P said:


> I have had 2 (the mighty mighty, and robosto) at my local B&M and while I liked the Mighty Mighty a little more they both had an after taste that was bitter.
> 
> That being said I did pick up a few just to throw in the humi and let age to see if that helps since I have heard good things about them.


They were more than likely a bit over humidified. That's been my experience with them at least. I don't pick up any bitter notes normally unless that's the case.


----------



## J-P (Oct 29, 2010)

That's what I thought it may be so I'll see how they are after a few months resting.



fuente~fuente said:


> They were more than likely a bit over humidified. That's been my experience with them at least. I don't pick up any bitter notes normally unless that's the case.


----------



## bhuang61 (Jun 3, 2010)

I've had one and I liked the taste but the construction was way off. The wrapper split right after I lit it. I'm not ruling out a second try. It was probably over humidified or maybe just an anomaly. Overall, I think they're promising.


----------



## vtxcigar (Nov 25, 2010)

Bought a few in Vegas a few months back. I really enjoyed them regardless of price. 
The construction of the couple I had was really good with a perfect draw,
great burn and a solid ash. I had never heard of Opus X (please don't flame 
me for this, remember, noob talking here) and had bought one of those for $17.
At the time, I did decide that I'd rather have the Opus than 3 Brickhouse. 
Now that I know better, I have some Brickhouse for routine smokes sitting in 
the humidor and I haven't found the Opus for a price like that since.


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

I think Cigar Aficionado's rating of 91 was a little excessive, but they're pretty good consistent cigar - though lacking in complexity.


----------



## brooksbrosracing (Oct 28, 2010)

I love the robusto size. I haven't tried any other sizes but can't wait to find some.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Nathan King said:


> they're pretty good consistent cigar - though lacking in complexity.


Interesting. I thought I detected some complexity although I had to strain to catch it...


----------



## drez (Sep 25, 2009)

im gonna have to run down to one of the b&m's tomorow and pick up a couple of these to try. they sound pretty good.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Nathan King said:


> I think Cigar Aficionado's rating of 91 was a little excessive, but they're pretty good consistent cigar - though lacking in complexity.


I wouldn't argue that... But when it's good, _sometimes_ you can put complex in the back seat & tell him to shut up while good is talking.


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

I love 'em. I honestly can't get enough of 'em. One thing I will not do is smoke a Brick House right out of the cello though. They smell horrible and the flavor isn't right. For me, they need at least two weeks in the humi, after that, it's like heaven. I don't smoke em all the time, I save them for when I have a bad run (series of crappy or plugged cigars) and I am reminded of why I love 'em in the first place.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

vtxcigar said:


> I haven't found the Opus for a price like that since.


A good thing, since that's overpriced.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

I was stoked to see a bunch of Brickhouse sticks in the humi at the little PX shoppette on base today. Almost bought a few until I notice the humidity reading....37%!!! What a waste!


----------

